# Who wants to chill?



## MrAdam23 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm going fukin nuts here! Need to go out and meet some people around my own age (mid 20s). I'm down to kick it this week! Lemme know!! 

Adam
Hometown: Los Angeles, CA


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

go where the expats go basically 3 places. JW


----------



## MrAdam23 (Aug 19, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> go where the expats go basically 3 places. JW


Once again, great advise. Appreciate it.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

MrAdam23 said:


> Once again, great advise. Appreciate it.


he probably means Lang Kwai Fong, Wan Chai and Kowloon


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

it is said that if you can't get laid in twenty minutes of getting into Jo Banana's in Wan Chai, you are either gay or horribly scarred...in which case it will take a further thirty minutes


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Places in Hong Kong*



dunmovin said:


> he probably means Lang Kwai Fong, Wan Chai and Kowloon


True, you can also include Soho and Causeway Bay. JW.


----------



## MrAdam23 (Aug 19, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> it is said that if you can't get laid in twenty minutes of getting into Jo Banana's in Wan Chai, you are either gay or horribly scarred...in which case it will take a further thirty minutes


lol


----------

